# Rent-a-room lodger problems



## Marcia (9 Aug 2017)

I rented a room in my home to one person for approx a year under the rent-a-room scheme. This lodger has a double bedroom and their own bathroom and has been living there for 7 months. I drew up an agreement at the beginning which we both signed. This agreement included terms such as details of rent and that the gas and electricity bills would be divided equally between us, unless the lodger is away for 7 days or longer, in which case I reduce the amount accordingly. If I am away I pay my half in full. I understand that this is an unusual arrangement and is quite generous and more than fair. I also only asked for half a month's rent as a security deposit.
The lodger has been paying their half of the bills as explained above with no problems until the most recent bills. I got a message from the lodger from abroad (they were away) advising me that they will only pay a small percentage of the electric bill from now on as it is "financially unacceptable" to them due to the fact that I turn the hall lamp on when I get home from work when they believe that it should be off. They have therefore deducted €15 off their portion of the bill.
On a separate issue, the rent was always paid on time but this month it was 8 days late followed by a message from abroad containing unacceptable excuses such as they had no bank app available and they "lost track of time".
What are my rights? Can I keep back €15 when I return the security deposit?  Any comments?


----------



## twofor1 (9 Aug 2017)

Marcia said:


> What are my rights? Can I keep back €15 when I return the security deposit?  Any comments?



No idea, but is it really worth going there for €15 ?

Give back the deposit and move on.


----------



## dub_nerd (10 Aug 2017)

The lodger sounds like a total chancer. Since the standing charge part of your electricity bill is fixed, €15 is more than 60 units of electricity at 24.1c (inc. VAT). They presumably are claiming this is just their half of the bill they are withholding, so that would be 1,200 hours of operation for a 100W light bulb. Assuming you have sensible low power bulbs of 15W or less in a hallway, you're talking more like 8,000 hours. That's a year of non-stop 24/7 usage, or a decade of more typical usage.


----------



## odyssey06 (10 Aug 2017)

What would they say if they tripped and fell because there was no light on in the hall...

I think you need to get a different lodger. To me it looks like the situation has gone \ is going south with this one and €15 is a small price to pay to be shot of them.


----------



## aristotle (10 Aug 2017)

Sounds like one of those people who mistake kindness for weakness.

Make the rules\agreement clear to them again, if they don't like it they can leave. If you don't like the way its going then terminate the agreement and get a new lodger.

I wouldn't bother trying to haggle over €15. Give back the full deposit and move on.


----------



## Marcia (10 Aug 2017)

Yes it's not really the amount of €15 - its more the fact that the lodger just dictated to me, out of the blue, that they were not paying it. Surely a lodger can't do that.

I didn't elaborate on my response because I wanted people's opinions on what the lodger did but I did ask them to leave.


----------



## aristotle (10 Aug 2017)

Marcia said:


> Surely a lodger can't do that.



It is sometimes the start of many more dictates particularly if you roll over on the first one. Renting rooms involves some degree of compromise but this sounds over the top.

You have asked them to leave? correct decision I think.


----------



## lantus (10 Aug 2017)

Lodgers have no protection under law. They are not tenants. They can be asked to leave at any time with little or no notice.

Advise your lodger that rent is due on time and all other bills as agreed. If that is not agreeable they are free to move out at any time. Altering that arrangement unilaterally is tantamount to the same thing.

Have a lock Smith on standby in case you need to change your locks.


----------



## Marcia (10 Aug 2017)

I pointed out that they signed an agreement and if they're not happy with the terms anymore then they should look elsewhere. In the agreement it's states that the security deposit will be returned on leaving as long as all monies are paid in full. If they had come to me and discussed their difficulties i might have helped them out.  It's the principle of the matter - I will with hold the €15.


----------



## Palerider (10 Aug 2017)

Good for you Marcia, the right decision, a life lesson for the lodger, bye bye Mr Lodger....


----------



## Marcia (10 Aug 2017)

That's what all my family and friends are saying!


----------



## Marcia (10 Aug 2017)

dub_nerd said:


> The lodger sounds like a total chancer. Since the standing charge part of your electricity bill is fixed, €15 is more than 60 units of electricity at 24.1c (inc. VAT). They presumably are claiming this is just their half of the bill they are withholding, so that would be 1,200 hours of operation for a 100W light bulb. Assuming you have sensible low power bulbs of 15W or less in a hallway, you're talking more like 8,000 hours. That's a year of non-stop 24/7 usage, or a decade of more typical usage.



Yeah, the hall lamp? Seriously? !! Oh and I put two energy saving lamps on in the living room while I'm watching TV at night too ... and I must confess I put two strip lights on in the kitchen while I'm eating my dinner .... not to mention the energy saving lamp in my bedroom while I'm changing into my pyjamas and cleaning my teeth ..... maybe I should just walk around in the dark ....


----------



## Palerider (11 Aug 2017)

Walking around in the dark is ridiculous, You can get a headlamp, easy on the battery life and an LED bulb, kind to the environment, all very reasonable for you and Mr Lodger...no need for any more excessive lighting in the hallway.....two strip lights in your kitchen indicates you are clearly into excess....


----------



## Marcia (11 Aug 2017)

No I think this calls for candles .....


----------



## odyssey06 (11 Aug 2017)

Once you have all the money, if they are still about on the last day... turn on EVERY light in the entire building. Lamps and all.
Explain it's a test of the emergency lighting system.
Immediately turn off all non-essential lights once the door closes on the way out...


----------



## Gordon Gekko (11 Aug 2017)

This person is about to find out what the rental market is like right now...

One of the great things about having a lodger (aside from the tax break) is the ability to give them the boot if trouble arises.

This person has shot themselves in the foot bigtime...


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Aug 2017)

Marcia said:


> No I think this calls *for candles* .....


Can't resist.......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi_6SaqVQSw


----------



## elcato (11 Aug 2017)

As long as you are happy that the lodger will leave and not do any damage then hold the €15. Personally I would not hold it back but just give notice and change the locks.


----------



## Firefly (11 Aug 2017)

Gordon Gekko said:


> This person is about to find out what the rental market is like right now...
> 
> One of the great things about having a lodger (aside from the tax break) is the ability to give them the boot if trouble arises.
> 
> This person has shot themselves in the foot bigtime...



Unless this person becomes a tenant elsewhere and acts the maggot. He will get away with murder


----------



## Marcia (11 Aug 2017)

Lol at the fork handles skit - I love it every time!
The lodger is not a threat in terms of security - I wont need to change any locks. Not a bad person or unstable - just a culture thing I think as they come from the middle east. Also quite spoiled - complained and gave out about every little thing for the last 7 months. Very loud and bossy too, no idea about diplomacy or exercising tactfulness.  Gives out constantly about Irish people and Ireland in general. But once gone that's it, no fear of them returning.
Most house shares on Daft are going for more than I'm looking for - I think they'll realise they've made a mistake.


----------



## dub_nerd (11 Aug 2017)

I use one of these for astronomy (this isn't me by the way):







The red light helps you see things at lower intensity. I reckon €15 would power it for about 15 years if you're frugal. Get a pair of those nice warm mitts too ... cut down on heating at the same time.  Plus your house will have a lovely ambient feel like the set of _The Hunt for Red October_.


----------



## Marsha25 (12 Aug 2017)

I'd still change the locks.


----------



## dub_nerd (12 Aug 2017)

Marsha25 said:


> I'd still change the locks.


Sounds like a coin slot on the door would be just as effective.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Aug 2017)

I would still change the locks.


----------



## Marcia (14 Aug 2017)

I can't change the locks every time a lodger leaves! In that case I'd be changing them once a year because most lodgers only stay that long. Once the keys are returned I'm not anticipating any further problems. I'm not afraid of the person.


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Aug 2017)

Marcia said:


> I can't change the locks every time a lodger leaves! In that case I'd be changing them once a year because most lodgers only stay that long. Once the keys are returned I'm not anticipating any further problems. I'm not afraid of the person.



If you have one and still the manual for it, possibly you could change the code on house alarm.
If you have something like Phonewatch, remove this person from the list of keyholders etc etc


----------



## Marcia (6 Sep 2017)

Latest chapter in the saga - a few days after the last incident of late rent and only paying 30% of the electricity bill, I told her to leave by 16th September (half a month) which she accepted.  September's rent (last rent before she leaves) was due on 1st September and it's now the 6th and she still hasn't paid it.  She never said anything until I asked her where it is and then she said she wants me to use her deposit for her last rent payment which is the same amount of money (I only took half a month's rent as a deposit when she moved in).  I told her I'm not using her deposit as rent and she either pays the rent or leaves this coming Friday (8th).  She's insisting that either I keep the deposit as rent or give it back to her, in full, with no deductions and only then will she hand over the keys.  She's afraid that I will deduct what she owes me for the upcoming gas & electricity bills. Of course I will - the deposit is used for outstanding bills as well as payment for any damage etc.  She knows this, it was in the agreement she signed.  I don't think she will pay the bills once she leaves.

I had a row with her last night - she says two previous landlords didn't give her back her deposit.  I wonder why !  She also said she doesn't think it's a big deal that her rent was 8 days late in August and so far 4 days late for September - as long as she eventually pays it !  She also said I don't trust her and seemed insulted about this !!!?

So the situation is, she pays the rent or she leaves on Friday. As one week has passed in September since rent day, I will give her back one weeks rent on Friday in exchange for the keys.  If she refuses to hand over the keys or leave and hasn't paid the rent, I will give her notice of the locks being changed on Monday.  I'm hoping it wont come to this as that's quite expensive and hassle I don't need.


----------



## argolis (6 Sep 2017)

I was advised to change the locks between tenancies which I think is a good idea. That doesn't necessarily mean throwing away the old lock, if it's perfectly good. 

Just store one lock somewhere and hand it to the locksmith next time you need to switch, which means you're only paying for the labour. It should be a quick, reasonably priced job which will provide a decent amount of peace of mind.


----------



## Marsha25 (6 Sep 2017)

No need to get a locksmith out to change the lock. Take a photo of the lock to assist in buying a new one and do it yourself or get a handy neighbour/friend to do it. Can't say I'd be as trusting as to assume lodgers didn't have a second copy of key.   Hope she is long gone by Friday - she has some cheek not to expect to pay bills owing.


----------



## Leo (6 Sep 2017)

Marsha25 said:


> No need to get a locksmith out to change the lock.



Agreed, most locks are a simple enough to replace.


----------



## Marcia (6 Sep 2017)

I wouldn't be able to do it and I've nobody to ask. I priced a job with local locksmith - guts of €200 including keys


----------



## Marcia (6 Sep 2017)

She says she will pay what she owes but a) she left me short last month, telling me that she'll only pay up to30% of the electric bill from now on and b) I think she wants to transfer bill money into my account after she moves out. I don't trust her.


----------



## Marcia (7 Sep 2017)

She's agreed to pay me money now to cover the upcoming bills and I will give her back what she's over paid, before she leaves.  In exchange she gets to stay until the original eviction date.  I get my rent and her full contribution to the bills plus the money she left me short last month. I wont have to change the locks !


----------



## facetious (10 Sep 2017)

Personally, I would change the locks anyway. If she has had the key copied, she could enter your home in say 6 months time and steal things. Or she could sell the key to  burglar who could ransack your home and, though I stand to be corrected, your insurance company would dismiss any claim as there was no 'forced entry'.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Sep 2017)

facetious said:


> I would change the locks anyway



+1


----------



## vandriver (10 Sep 2017)

facetious said:


> Personally, I would change the locks anyway. If she has had the key copied, she could enter your home in say 6 months time and steal things. Or she could sell the key to  burglar who could ransack your home and, though I stand to be corrected, your insurance company would dismiss any claim as there was no 'forced entry'.


God love your imagination.


----------



## Leo (11 Sep 2017)

facetious said:


> ...though I stand to be corrected, your insurance company would dismiss any claim as there was no 'forced entry'.



That's correct for most policies I've look at.


----------



## Marcia (12 Sep 2017)

Well I've told her I have a new lodger moving in, so she's not going to enter an apartment and a room where people might be.  Secondly I really have nothing that she'd be interested in or could sell, bar a small flat screen TV and sure, they're worthless these days.  Thirdly, I'm not afraid of her and she's not a 'bad' person in that sense, she can be rude and insulting and annoying and a lot of things, but she's not a thief!  I've never had any worries on that score.  She'd have no reason to come back and I know she wont.  Once she's gone, she's gone.  She's been packing for a few days, so that's it.  It's been a learning curve because it was my first time to have a lodger.  It's a shame that one person can turn you off a whole nation of people, but that's what happens.  I will not be entertaining anyone else from that particular country.


----------



## wednesday (13 Sep 2017)

you don't need to change the lock in its entirety, you could just change the barrel - work out a lot cheaper. A complete new yale lock is only €30 in woodies and there is hardly any trouble with them, a couple of screws and job done. Keep the door lock that you have and swop back when the next lodger moves out


----------



## aristotle (13 Sep 2017)

Think we have had enough of the "you should change the lock" suggestions and "I don't need to" responses back and forth at this stage


----------

